# [SOLVED] Purchased iConnectMIDI4+ Need advice on setting it up on Windows 10 using RTP-MIDI



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi guys,

I am about to order an iConnectMIDI4+ for my studio wondered if anyone here would be able to point me in the diection of compatible 3rd Party USB Type-B to Lightning connector cables?

I have found a few I like on Amazon, but unsure if they are supported...
http://amzn.eu/d/fJGdxTR

http://amzn.eu/d/cEWQtvn

http://amzn.eu/d/h0zpA10

http://amzn.eu/d/aDaxZd9

I notice that iConnectivity ones are not cheap:
http://amzn.eu/d/hyT3SgY - £40 

One comes with the unit I know, but I have two iPads in my studio (one for MetaGrid and one for Lemur Composer Tools Pro)

Any help would be apprecaited 

Thanks


----------



## Olfirf (Oct 27, 2018)

I have iConnectMidi4+. I use two iPad pros with Lemur plus my hardware midi equipment via this interface and it works nicely. One lightning connector is included, so my first iPad was set. For the second I just used this adaptor:
This iconnect cable is very expensive, that is why I used this cable, which enables me to transfer midi to the interface and charge at the same time. With the two third party cables you show it could work. At the time I bought it, there were no cables like that available other than the iConnectMidi one.
The interface is great, but be warned! I recently checked their website and they stopped supporting their older setup program. It is really not intuitive to use, but it enables you to virtually connect every input with every output of every device connected. That makes it complicated to setup, but it also is a powerful tool. Now, they have a new setup program, but it doesn't support all connections that were possible before! I didn't have time to further investigate it, but it could break some functionality, as soon as the older setup program is not supported by your OS anymore.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 27, 2018)

A You’re going to want one that’s long like the expensive iConnect cable.
You don’t need the big piece of rubber shit in the middle of the cable either.
I haven’t got a clue why that’s there other than to justify the price.

I use an iPad (Lightning) to USB then have adapters for whatever port is required.
I needed it to run an editor/app from my controller.
So it was iPad to Controller, out of controller to hardware or audio interface.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks for the all the advice guys 

Nice to know I can get teh cheaper cables too, thanks @chimuelo


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 28, 2018)

Olfirf said:


> I have iConnectMidi4+. I use two iPad pros with Lemur plus my hardware midi equipment via this interface and it works nicely. One lightning connector is included, so my first iPad was set. For the second I just used this adaptor:
> This iconnect cable is very expensive, that is why I used this cable, which enables me to transfer midi to the interface and charge at the same time. With the two third party cables you show it could work. At the time I bought it, there were no cables like that available other than the iConnectMidi one.
> The interface is great, but be warned! I recently checked their website and they stopped supporting their older setup program. It is really not intuitive to use, but it enables you to virtually connect every input with every output of every device connected. That makes it complicated to setup, but it also is a powerful tool. Now, they have a new setup program, but it doesn't support all connections that were possible before! I didn't have time to further investigate it, but it could break some functionality, as soon as the older setup program is not supported by your OS anymore.


This cable is very expensive too though (The Apple one :/)


----------



## LinusW (Oct 28, 2018)

I got one cable with my iConnectMIDI, but looking at the prices for a longer cable I ordered a ”Lightning extension cable” on eBay instead.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 31, 2018)

Two factors led me to get the clunky official cable:

1. because I found online that some of the 3rd party cables do not offer support across different iOS versions and I tend to update shortly after one comes out.

2. My iConnectMIDI4+ is coming tomorrow with courier and the only cable I could find on Prime for tomorrow delivery was the official one 

So there you go

Thanks for all the suggestions and advice/explanations
I am also testing this for another composer who is thinking of moving to Windows


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 1, 2018)

So I have purchased my iConnectMIDI4+

But embarassingly for someone who works in IT daily, I find the MIDI system still confuses me when it comes to ports and routing.
I was also hoping to get the RTP-MIDI setup, but I am not getting anywhere with this...

I have two two iPad cables (official iConnectivity ones), also an ethernet cable and I have given my iConect unit a static IP on the same subnet as my VE Pro network 192.168.0.x

I run Composer Tools Pro and I cannot get the MK Connect software to see the ports (either that or I am not understanding the routing :/)

Any help, would be more than appreciated!!!


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 1, 2018)

I bought one of these and sent it back because the software side of things was flawed.
I heard a while back it has been fixed.
It’s possible you have a unit that needs to be updated.

I had the very same issues and I know MIDI automation.
I use wireless MIDI, a Bome Box which is fairly complicated.
The iConnect seems pretty straight forward is the software side of things is working.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 3, 2018)

Got it working fine now man 

It is awesome, and I am so glad I made the purchase
Fortunately I found a video on the MIDI Kinetics Youtube channel which explained how to set up the routing for

iConnectMIDI4+ for use with Composer Tools Pro:
https://www.midikinetics.com/how-to-set-up-the-iconnectmidi4/


----------

